# NOWZAD - please help



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Many of you will know of the animal charity called NOWZAD in Afghanistan which was set up by Pen Farthing, an ex-Royal Marine who served there at the last times of trouble and set up the charity to save the animals there.

I will not say anything about the situation other than Pen is trying to get himself and his wife, his Afghan staff and their families and 98 dogs and 88 cats out of Afghanistan as a matter of urgency. It can all be explained on this video made by Pen himself, it's heartbreaking. Please watch it and help if you can. It is quite long so you will need about half an hour.

https://fb.watch/7pd8FFqEIt/

www.nowzad.com/donate


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks for posting


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Done


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> Many of you will know of the animal charity called NOWZAD in Afghanistan which was set up by Pen Farthing, an ex-Royal Marine who served there at the last times of trouble and set up the charity to save the animals there.
> 
> I will not say anything about the situation other than Pen is trying to get himself and his wife, his Afghan staff and their families and 98 dogs and 88 cats out of Afghanistan as a matter of urgency. It can all be explained on this video made by Pen himself, it's heartbreaking. Please watch it and help if you can. It is quite long so you will need about half an hour.
> 
> ...


Oh I saw this today on FB bless the poor animals it upsets me so much


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh I saw this today on FB bless the poor animals it upsets me so much


I fear greatly for the animals, if the people can't get out, what hope have they. It's already been said that if they can't get them out, they will all be put to sleep rather than left to their own fate. :Arghh


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I fear greatly for the animals, if the people can't get out, what hope have they. It's already been said that if they can't get them out, they will all be put to sleep rather than left to their own fate. :Arghh


I know I was in tears watching it. Why can't someone who has the money like the rich and famous charter a plane to save them all?! its just tragic.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> I know I was in tears watching it. Why can't someone who has the money like the rich and famous charter a plane to save them all?! its just tragic.


It's not that simple. The plane has to be able to enter & leave Afghanistan. Somewhere there have to be suitable quarantine facilities for all those animals. And when thousands of people are desperate to leave, how can we justify special treatment for a small number of animals?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2021)

If the animals have passports do they need quarantine upon arrival? They should have rabies and other vaccinations I would think. Unless some are newer and not fully vaxed. Sorry, if this was explained in the videos but I don't use FB, so only can read the website.

(Edit yes, I think there is quarantine or only in cargo regulation, if leaving from outside the EU but maybe Brexit has changed the inside/outside the EU clause. I think it is still workable - especially if sent in batches. I cannot imagine they would send animals without rabies vacs. I think/hope they saw this coming though, maybe not as quickly as it did and all or most have passports).

I don't see a problem including the animals in transport. People who are in certain categories are allowed to leave (and their immediate family) to my understanding: translators, those who worked with NGO's etc
Not everyone can go at once and not everyone can go. A small number of animals who have carers should not be any sort of disruption. Planes will be coming and going for quite a while to my understanding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2021)

I found this:

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-58240838


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I can’t read it…


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Better and positive news this morning. The Foreign Office are now processing visas for all the NOWZAD staff and an animal foundation is helping with the rescue of the animals. Let's hope they've got enough time left to get everyone, people and animals, out, though how they are going to get them to the airport heaven knows when you see what's going on.

Pen's wife left this morning on a virtually empty plane!!! She is Norwegian so I don't know if she's going to Norway or coming to the UK. Surely, it would be better to take any foreign nationals out who, once they got to their destination, could then get a plane to their own country safely rather than leave with hardly anyone on board. Defies logic to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2021)

Sending an almost empty plane is not just a waste of space but waste of fuel and unnecessary environmental harm. We have enough pollution as it is, to not send empty or almost empty passenger jets. This has happened on several flights out of Afghanistan I read.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

J. Dawson said:


> Sending an almost empty plane is not just a waste of space but waste of fuel and unnecessary environmental harm. We have enough pollution as it is, to not send empty or almost empty passenger jets. This has happened on several flights out of Afghanistan I read.


Right now it's the least of our worries. Many Afghanis who should have been allowed to leave for their own protection before the troops left will not be able to get out. Getting the NOWZAD animals out might be impossible even if the paperwork can be sorted. I believe that if that's the case they will be euthanised instead of leaving them to their fate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2021)

@OrientalSlave
I think empty or half empty planes are more worrying (when there could be people on them) or seeing people with lots of luggage while people do not have places. If people can take baggage, I don't see why there is an objection to animals.

And yes, it has already been made clear the intention is to euthanize, if not able to be relocated.

The situation seems to be descending further into chaos and the likelihood, unless something changes of them getting any animals out is shrinking.

With bumbling Biden semi coherent in the US - I see little hope. The man appears idiotic (and no, I am not a Trump supporter).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just watched Pen's latest video which is very depressing and heartbreaking. The chances of getting the animals out appear to be getting slimmer and slimmer . From the news this morning, there could be as little as four days left before all flights out cease. There does not appear to be any transport, chances of actually getting into the airport are virtually nil. All the banks have closed so people have no money to buy food etc. People are dying, children are left alone near the airport, I dread to think what's happening to them. How on earth can those with the power to do something, still think they've done the right thing and stand by and let this happen. :Rage


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Planes are leaving empty in varying degrees because of the chaos in the country, not because their crew want to fly only part full. I don't know what the flight arrangements are but I doubt the flight crew are instructed to sit on the ground until 100% (or 95% or some other figure) full. But you have shifted your ground from complaining about global warming.

As to the animals, they are not baggage. They can't be carried in an unpressurized, unheated hold. And they would represent a huge amount of baggage - there are almost 10 per employee.

At least it seems the FCO is getting on with paperwork for the people.

Finally Trump put the withdrawal forwards first. As it happens Bidden has argued for it for a long time and made it a campaign promise. He changed the original date to Sept 11. Trump boasted that Biden couldn't stop the process he started, several times.

"The Trump administration in February 2020 negotiated a withdrawal agreement with the Taliban that excluded the Afghan government, freed 5,000 imprisoned Taliban soldiers and set a date certain of May 1, 2021, for the final withdrawal.

And the Trump administration kept to the pact, reducing U.S. troop levels from about 13,000 to 2,500, even though the Taliban continued to attack Afghan government forces and welcomed al-Qaeda terrorists into the Taliban leadership."

You can read the gory details at: https://www.factcheck.org/2021/08/timeline-of-u-s-withdrawal-from-afghanistan/


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-58290593


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I've just watched Pen's latest video which is very depressing and heartbreaking. The chances of getting the animals out appear to be getting slimmer and slimmer . From the news this morning, there could be as little as four days left before all flights out cease. There does not appear to be any transport, chances of actually getting into the airport are virtually nil. All the banks have closed so people have no money to buy food etc. People are dying, children are left alone near the airport, I dread to think what's happening to them. How on earth can those with the power to do something, still think they've done the right thing and stand by and let this happen. :Rage


Oh god this is just awful. Can they not try and leave by road???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh god this is just awful. Can they not try and leave by road???


Really? If that was possible why would people be so desperate to get on a plane?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Really? If that was possible why would people be so desperate to get on a plane?


Obviously I have never been to Afghanistan but I presume flying is quicker and safer than driving however i would have hoped that the British government could have okayed an escorted road convoy to the nearest safe country if the animals/people couldn't get through the airport. So many rescues over here are willing to help the animals


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> Obviously I have never been to Afghanistan but I presume flying is quicker and safer than driving however i would have hoped that the British government could have okayed an escorted road convoy to the nearest safe country if the animals/people couldn't get through the airport. So many rescues over here are willing to help the animals


Can you imagine the howls of protest from some sections of society if that is done for animals and not for people? There are plenty of people in the UK who don't especially like animals and would prefer to see that arrangement and resources put into getting safe the many Afghans that the Taliban will hunt down and kill. Even for something as simple as being a cleaner at an embassy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Problem is the Taliban control the whole country and they decide who goes and who stays so trying to get to a border would probably be just as dangerous. 

NOWZAD have raised enough money to pay for their own cargo plane, it just needed someone here to make the arrangements, so I doubt its going to be supplied free by the Government. Plus, as far as the people are concerned, if they haven't got a visa and the right papers, they are going no where anyway., neither will foreign nationals who can't get to the airport by the deadline.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> Problem is the Taliban control the whole country and they decide who goes and who stays so trying to get to a border would probably be just as dangerous.
> 
> NOWZAD have raised enough money to pay for their own cargo plane, it just needed someone here to make the arrangements, so I doubt its going to be supplied free by the Government. Plus, as far as the people are concerned, if they haven't got a visa and the right papers, they are going no where anyway., neither will foreign nationals who can't get to the airport by the deadline.


I think the hardest - maybe impossible - thing is to get all the staff and animals safely to the plane.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/110252975672446/posts/4501820523182314/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> https://www.facebook.com/110252975672446/posts/4501820523182314/


"Please watch this interview as it gives a very clear message that we are not putting animals before people"


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Some more about the current situation:



> The Taliban control all the main land crossing points with Afghanistan's neighbours (shown on the map below) and the militants have said they do not want Afghans to leave the country. Reports suggest only traders or those with valid travel documents are being allowed to cross.
> 
> "The vast majority of Afghans are not able to leave the country through regular channels," a spokesperson for the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) said on Friday. "As of today, those who may be in danger have no clear way out."


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-58283177


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Latest NOWZAD information, lots of detail of what's happening. Things seem to be progressing pretty fast now. You can see some of the dogs in this video.

Facebook


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm following this avidly. Looking positive but they have got to get to the damn airport and they need that code thing ASAP. At least their plane will be as full as it can be of people.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Did anyone see Pen and wife being interviewed on BBC news, just after 8 this morning. At least getting more publicity for their efforts now


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No but I'll look it up. Watched all the live feeds. The issue about the lady who is 8 months pregnant and a US citizen being stuck in a terrible immigration camp in Germany is just shocking. Yes they are an animal rescue but they are highlighting the human plight in such an important and personal way too.

I work in social housing and we have been asked to find as much accommodation as possible for incoming Afghan refugees. At least it's making me feel remotely like I can do something helpful rather than watching the news and biting my nails. How could Joe Biden do this??


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, saw the interview this morning, he has done loads of interviews for various channels like this. His wife looks absolutely exhausted from when I saw her last week, she must be so worried. I keep reading the News and it seems, at the moment, the Taliban are refusing to allow the evacuation to continue beyond 31 August. They are in control, not the Americans.

I do worry how they will get to the airport. The flight is ten hours, those poor animals. I see a few of the staff want to stay behind who are going to look after the horses and donkeys hopefully though depends what happens to them I suppose.

I just cannot believe anyone ever thought this was the right thing to do, it is utter madness.

Edit
Just seen Pen's latest video. He is ranting now about the pregnant American member of his staff who has been put in a refugee camp where there are 9,000 people without sufficient food or toilet facilities. Why hasn['t she been put on a flight home to America? I hope to heaven she manages to get home before she has her baby. What a mess.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

From latest news it looks like they are being blocked from getting the plane into what's left of Kabul airport due to the MOD cutting off contact with Pen Farthing. This is desperate and terrifying - how can the government abandon a military veteran who served 22 years, plus all his staff and animals, to the non existant mercy of the Taliban.

Please please can people contact by whatever means the British Government - Boris Johnson PM, Ben Wallace, Defense Secretary, local MPs, anyone you can think of to help these guys.

Link to latest report and interview https://www.facebook.com/110252975672446/posts/4507032162661150/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I actually dread turning on the News in the morning.

It certainly does look bleak now. I've just watched Ben Wallace on Breakfast. He is saying that it isn't the MOD blocking them, the problem is them getting to the airport and having to wait perhaps 24 hours behind all the other people who are being processed which he doesn't think is viable. They also don't want a cargo plane sat on the tarrmac for hours waiting for them. He was almost saying that Pen had the opportunity to leave with his wife so he could have got out, never mind all the people he's trying to help and protect. There are other reasons being bandied about in the media so who knows. 

I know there must be a lot more going on than we are being told, but, surely, they could do something, especially as he has offered to take over 100 other people with him who are desperate to get out which would lighten the Military's load a little.

I think we will jut have to pray there is a last minute miracle with only 5-6 days left.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I think it’s kinder to pts than risk them getting into the hands of the Taliban.

They just can’t all be saved … better a good death at the hands of animal lovers than the alternative imo


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

http://chng.it/ypHTLCJJ8n

Online petition being raised. Please can everyone sign it.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think there are any excuses for the government not helping him. The plane his wife left on was virtually empty - the photos are on his twitter and Facebook feeds. The latest photos show another half empty cargo plane with a vast car/van in the middle taking up a huge amount of space, so that blows up arguments that only people can be got out. 

Don't think I can recall being so upset over something on the news before. Can't think of anything else I can do.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> http://chng.it/ypHTLCJJ8n
> 
> Online petition being raised. Please can everyone sign it.


What matters is the Taliban, and they have said they won't allow an extension beyond 31st August. It was always a massive ask to get all the cats & dogs into the airport, and fundraising and planes can do nothing to fix that.

At present planes are turned around ASAP. Info from looking at https://www.flightradar24.com/29.7,65.53/5. If you click on a yellow plane symbol it will tell you what type it is, and almost all the planes heading to Kabul are military routing from the Gulf over east Pakistan. Kabul is 4 hours ahead of us, at 6,000' and at present sunrise is about 5:20 local time (1:30 UK time) and sunset is 18:30 local time (14:30 UK time). The approach is unusual in that the descent is being made later than a normal commercial flight would.

I wouldn't put it past the Taliban to shot down a plane or to if an attempt is made to operate beyond 31st August. They have RPGs and a lot of other kit.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Emmasian said:


> http://chng.it/ypHTLCJJ8n
> 
> Online petition being raised. Please can everyone sign it.


Done.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Done though with a heavy heart as not hopeful.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I know. I know you are right but I just think we can't stop fighting till it's done.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just hope someone with some influence will come forward in the next few days to force the issue.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> I just hope someone with some influence will come forward in the next few days to force the issue.


They need influence with the Taliban, not just for the animals but for the people who are desperate to leave and won't be able to. I'm not sure even the Saudis and Pakistanis have that influence. Without it the flights will stop next Wednesday (31st August) and that will be that. I believe the Taliban will hunt down anyone with connections to the US, UK etc., plus anyone not conforming to their idea of how life should be lived. Many will be women, but gays, anyone not their brand of Islam, educated Afghanis, quite possibly those not from their tribes, anyone they simply don't like. Cats may well fare better than dogs as dogs are seen by many Muslims as unclean.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

There are people here in the UK who have adopted some of these animals and are waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> There are people here in the UK who have adopted some of these animals and are waiting for them to arrive.


You may think this callus, but the bigger picture is there are people in the UK hoping their relatives will manage to make it out. And given that "A Taliban spokesman has said Afghans should not go to the airport or try to leave the country" (BBC) it sounds like any not already at the airport won't escape


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> You may think this callus, but the bigger picture is there are people in the UK hoping their relatives will manage to make it out. And given that "A Taliban spokesman has said Afghans should not go to the airport or try to leave the country" (BBC) it sounds like any not already at the airport won't escape


No, I definitely get that and my heart is equally sad for all the people but we're on an animal forum so I'm talking about the animals.

I believe the Taliban are allowing those with visas through but not anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2021)

He chartered his own plane and the staff and family members have visas. How are people being less of a priority when the only people who will be allowed exit are those with visas? Those with visas will have planes, if they can make it to the airport. 
I am surprised how many families with UK and other passports were on holiday in Afghanistan while fighting was still going on. The Taliban advance was quick but still to go there to visit and now need to be rescued is a waste of resources. The fighting didn't just occur, it was happening for ages.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> No, I definitely get that and my heart is equally sad for all the people but we're on an animal forum so I'm talking about the animals.
> 
> I believe the Taliban are allowing those with visas through but not anyone else.


There are plenty entitled to visas who don't have them and now have no hope of getting them


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Some good news this morning. According to the TV News, the Government have agreed to get Pen's aircraft landing space at the airport if he can get everyone and the animals there. Let's hope they can get there unhindered. I'm sure the Government could have made this decision a couple of days ago. Watch this space.

Some of the American military have already gone home so looks like they will be gone by the 31st. I don't know what the G7 group are hoping to do beyond that time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2021)

That's good news.
The whole evacuation seems a shambles, so hopefully one bright spot, if they can get NOWZAD out (or more appropriately, NOWZAD get themselves out with permission). 
It is disappointing, everyone seems to have waited so long to process those who should be processed, translators and other helpers. 
This could have been begun months ago so all was in order and removals begun earlier except for essential staff. Families definitely could have been evacuated some time ago. 
It is like mass procrastination.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> Some good news this morning. According to the TV News, the Government have agreed to get Pen's aircraft landing space at the airport if he can get everyone and the animals there. Let's hope they can get there unhindered. I'm sure the Government could have made this decision a couple of days ago. Watch this space.
> 
> Some of the American military have already gone home so looks like they will be gone by the 31st. I don't know what the G7 group are hoping to do beyond that time.


No-one can do anything beyond 31st August without the Taliban agreeing, which won't happen. Fingers crossed they can get everyone to the airport.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I hardly even dare to hope. That Ben Wallace seems a cold soul. My hope is that it is such a good media story that they maybe enticed to assist as it's good for the government's publicity.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know if you signed the Change.org petition yesterday. It started in the morning and there are now over 35,000 signatures and its climbing by the second.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I don't know if you signed the Change.org petition yesterday. It started in the morning and there are now over 35,000 signatures and its climbing by the second.


I signed yesterday I just pray the plane can land and Pen and all the animals and staff can get on it. I so hope the animals are okay bless them.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wallace is now saying that if Pen and his staff can get to the airport with the animals then he will find a slot for the plane. If just Pen and the staff get there they can get on an RAF flight. However it will be getting through the mayhem at the airport with the chaos going on that will be very hard. I've pelted anyone I can think of with emails and messages.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Two of the main players back here helping Pen, Dominic Dyer and Peter Egan, are on Talk Radio sometime between now and 8.00 I think.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> I don't know if you signed the Change.org petition yesterday. It started in the morning and there are now over 35,000 signatures and its climbing by the second.


I've signed and it's nearly up to 46,000 signatures now.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430762647453110272
Pen and everyone are stuck trying to get into the airport and have been there for 10 hours. He is appealing directly to the Taliban "coordinator" to let them through in this tweet, and lots of the supporters are following suit. If anyone can also throw their support behind this and message too, please do so xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

According to the news, they have got to the airport and have been waiting outside it for 10 hours. There is now a high threat of terrorist attack according to the Government who are advising people to stay away from the airport, so things are just getting worse for everyone.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

According to latest tweets they are at the South Gate of the airport surrounded by Taliban who WILL let them in, but the British and US won't open the gate.

PLEASE can people pelt @BorisJohnson @carriejohnson @benwallace with messages, tweets, emails whatever.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Link to latest tweet where they are trying to spray water into the dogs to keep them alive in that burning heat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430789516512698369


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

It’s just horrific and a scary for all! Struggling to even read or listen to what is going on


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Horrific


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The aircraft is leaving tonight and its an eight hour flight but there are concerns now for the animals in the heat as they've been there in their crates for 15 hours, presumably without food or water as they are spraying water into their mouths in a video I've seen.  They are still located outside of the airport. Just pray they can all hang on and nothing very serious happens in the meantime..


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> The aircraft is leaving tonight and its an eight hour flight but there are concerns now for the animals in the heat as they've been there in their crates for 15 hours, presumably without food or water as they are spraying water into their mouths in a video I've seen.  They are still located outside of the airport. Just pray they can all hang on and nothing very serious happens in the meantime..


I was hoping or thinking they would have taken some food and water with them, as it's been planned for a while? Must be a logistical nightmare but Pen is such a capable person and his staff too. A mammoth task, but there are so many loving and hopeful vibes being sent his way, please let the love of good conquer all. Come on pussycats, find your inner strength today. We want to meet you all xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Here they are waiting in the airport circle (outside the airport) and trying to keep the animals out of the stifling heat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LARGE EXPLOSION outside the airport. No other information


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

It looks like they are doing their absolute best! Brings tears to eyes…. I hope beyond hope they get away. 

I see a lot of countries have now concluded their evaluation flights.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> LARGE EXPLOSION outside the airport. No other information


I feel so sick. I can't tear myself away from the news. I seriously hate our government right now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> I feel so sick. I can't tear myself away from the news. I seriously hate our government right now.


I'm sorry, but in 10 days they have moved 17-18000 people, that's alongside other countries using the same airport. That's a logistical success


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I so agree |@popcornsmum. I can't watch anything else at the moment and I too feel sick.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Tuning into Twitter every half hour. Don't know what else to do


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BBC breaking news. Suicide bomber outside Abbey gate. Some US n civilian casualties


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

The latest internet search wrote this about 20 minutes ago:


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-58345074
Pen has just updated us; click on his video.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

He said he can't get the animals past Taliban checkpoints. This whole thing is nightmarish.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

After all the effort he’s gone to I’m afraid it sounds like he’s not going to get out. What a awful situation not just for him but for everyone still waiting to leave.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I read that the original plane that was booked, got cancelled, as they thought it too dangerous to land etc. Another plane was coming for Pen etc from a bordering country but was not allowed to land, (as yet).


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

This whole situation is wrong. The government have done sweet FA to help this man and the poor sweet innocent animals who are caught up in this because of some humans beliefs and behaviours. I absolutely despair at the state of this country which is on its a*** anyway.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Pen's interview with Ros Atkins, BBC earlier this evening


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430979976954843137


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's truly sickening. I just feel so powerless to do anything.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just watching Ben Wallace on Good Morning Britain. He came on visibly rolling his eyes. What chance has anyone got.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> Just watching Ben Wallace on Good Morning Britain. He came on visibly rolling his eyes. What chance has anyone got.


Should think he's fed up with the inane questions when he's dealing with serious issues....................


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The airport gates have been closed this morning so if people aren't in the inner area, they've no hope of getting out. . Don't know where this leaves Pen and his team. This whole thing has gone from bad to worse as the week's gone on.

I watched Joe Biden speaking last night but he still didn't convince me this was the right thing to do.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Charity said:


> I so agree |@popcornsmum. I can't watch anything else at the moment and I too feel sick.


Please all of you stop watching like this. It is not helping and will make you ill..

Reminds me of the nine eleven attack . I was on a US list and they knew I was somewhere quiet so people kept emailing me for comfort. Happy to do that but after two days when a plane went over I ducked so closed down. I never saw the event itself as I stopped looking and what good would it have done?

People were and are making themselves ill and it is not helping anyone. Check the headlines a few times a day and get on with life? Being a Bird of Pray I do that constantly. Pray and go for a walk etc. Look after YOU. Please. 
Closing on this thread. Here if you need me; we have pm here?

Blessings and peace


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Isolette said:


> Please all of you stop watching like this. It is not helping and will make you ill..
> 
> Reminds me of the nine eleven attack . I was on a US list and they knew I was somewhere quiet so people kept emailing me for comfort. Happy to do that but after two days when a plane went over I ducked so closed down. I never saw the event itself as I stopped looking and what good would it have done?
> 
> ...


Please do not judge people you do not know. If others prefer not to keep up with what's going on that's up to them. I am trying to keep those who are interested in the people at NOWZAD and the animals updated on events which are changing all the time and, yes, watching the fear and suffering of people makes me feel sick. I'm not apologising for caring. I happen to be a person who is interested in world news, this does not mean I am glued to it 24/7, I do not have my TV, laptop or phone attached to my hip.

Excuse me, I must go and walk my dog now.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

For those still interested in how Pen is getting on, including his rescue of many cats to safety, this is all I could find; and I see it as he got to the airport and was not allowed through, HE WAS BLOCKED. Hmmmm… ?

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/afghanistan-pen-farthing-stuck-kabul-ben-wallace-104244070.html


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Charity said:


> Please do not judge people you do not know. If others prefer not to keep up with what's going on that's up to them. I am trying to keep those who are interested in the people at NOWZAD and the animals updated on events which are changing all the time and, yes, watching the fear and suffering of people makes me feel sick. I'm not apologising for caring. I happen to be a person who is interested in world news, this does not mean I am glued to it 24/7, I do not have my TV, laptop or phone attached to my hip.
> 
> Excuse me, I must go and walk my dog now.


Thank you for all the updates they are appreciated by those who care x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2021)

I am following what is going on. I am not making myself ill but am interested.

To be fair, I did not read @Isolette 's comment as judgmental, just more trying to be helpful and kind.

We all do make comparisons, call them judgements between ourselves and others all the time.

For example, the wet food dry food debate with cats & dogs on or off lead etc

People have a right to their opinion and you can take it or leave it. There is some sense in not getting too worked up over things you cannot change or change too much. Do what you can, write, tweet, call etc but we can only do so much.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I don’t think she meant any harm and was worried for our well-being, but we are all grown ups and can usually work out what’s best for us. It’s not making me ill. I spent half of yesterday plus the evening following the story, desperate for good news and wouldn’t normally have the luxury of this, but have annual leave all week. I don’t think “it doesn’t do any good to…” is not true, as I’m sure more of us signed the change.org petition for Nowzad and the higher the numbers, the higher it goes on the list of MP’s priorities and the numbers were soaring so high, it would have been very noticeable, gaining priority. With time of the essence, Nowzad need every bit of help they can get, now, not later. I signed, went for a walk and then prayed, so hopefully ‘not in anyone’s bad books. I’m very thankful for the thread as I’d not heard of Nowzad.
Edit: we are all here for our shared love of cats ❤


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

rona said:


> Should think he's fed up with the inane questions when he's dealing with serious issues....................


I don't think he is being asked inane questions when he is being asked to help 250 people who are likely to be punished severely by the Taliban regime.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> I don't think he is being asked inane questions when he is being asked to help 250 people who are likely to be punished severely by the Taliban regime.


He is when Biden is the one that's blocked this. Out of his hands


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ben Wallace and indeed the Conservative Party, are elected by the people to look after their interests. As such it is completely inadequate to roll his eyes and say it's out of his hands - if this is the case then our government need to be liaising further and bringing pressure to bear on the US in order to back up their own citizen who they ought to be representing.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> Ben Wallace and indeed the Conservative Party, are elected by the people to look after their interests. As such it is completely inadequate to roll his eyes and say it's out of his hands - if this is the case then our government need to be liaising further and bringing pressure to bear on the US in order to back up their own citizen who they ought to be representing.


They did alongside many other countries earlier in the week. Biden is not listening

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/24/world-leaders-prepare-for-emergency-g7-meeting-on-afghanistan.html


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

All the more reason not to roll over and give up.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Dare I say I have actually just read something positive I am seriously praying is true on twitter?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Dare I say I have actually just read something positive I am seriously praying is true on twitter?!


Can this be true? A last minute miracle if it is.

I don't know if people know but NOWZAD was originally set up to re-unite soldiers who served in Afghanistan with dogs they had cared for when they were serving there and had to leave them behind when they left.

NOWZAD was the name given to the first dog Pen rescued in 2008 and brought back to the UK. He passed away in 2014, aged 12.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I've just seen it too, can it be true? Shaking here.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Charity said:


> Can this be true? A last minute miracle if it is.


I don't normally pray but I'll make an exception.
I hope they are finally on their way


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. I did last night. Not just for Pen, for all of them. This would just be a ***** of light in the darkness. Please please please let it be true. I wasn't actually following the MOD but have somehow ended up following Deborah Meaden who has been a stalwart supporter, and she retweeted it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> Dare I say I have actually just read something positive I am seriously praying is true on twitter?!


Staff and animals, or just animals?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Could just be his own two dogs!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It says 'Pen Farthing and his pets'. Doesn't mention staff and don't know how many animals. Mind you, they've been referring to all the animals as 'his pets' all week.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-58360419.amp

Good news people!

however, it seems his staff weren't allowed to join them


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

This on the BBC news website

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-58360419

Not sure, not sure.. This says his animals, the MOD tweet says his pets. Nothing about the staff.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Twitter saying his staff weren’t allowed to join him. So the first female Afghan vet etc have been left behind to be slaughtered by the taliban  thanks govt.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Reading this sniping comment, I would think the animals have been left behind as well other than a few

They said: "The Defence Secretary always said we would facilitate a flight. If Pen had done this last Friday, then none of this would have happened."


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431301847097167875
this sounds like most, if not all, of the animals are with him.

don't know how accurate the source is though


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't believe the Government would sponsor a cargo plane if it were only for Pen and a few dogs, so hoping this is right @pennycat and its most of them.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

I cannot tell a lie, I really hope the cats are with him…


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

pennycat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431301847097167875
> this sounds like most, if not all, of the animals are with him.
> 
> don't know how accurate the source is though


Thanks for the link


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Interview with Peter Egan on Talk Radio retweeted by Dominic Dyer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431334158157160450
Looks like definitely Pen and the animals are getting out but not the staff.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

The latest BBC News update says that all 200 dogs and cats are with him inside the airport just awaiting transportation now


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Treaclesmum said:


> The latest BBC News update says that all 200 dogs and cats are with him inside the airport just awaiting transportation now


I literally feel so nervous for them all!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

apparently pen & animals are in the air but Kabul small animal rescue are in trouble 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431343709262655489


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a pity they couldn't have all gone on the same plane.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

pennycat said:


> apparently pen & animals are in the air but Kabul small animal rescue are in trouble
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431343709262655489


Where did you read that they are in the air, please?


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Where did you read that they are in the air, please?


Kabul small animal rescue said they couldn't get on the same plane as Pen as Pen & animals were already in the air


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Where did you read that they are in the air, please?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

pennycat said:


> Kabul small animal rescue said they couldn't get on the same plane as Pen as Pen & animals were already in the air


Thanks I've found it!


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Thanks but I can't see that anywhere? Have you a link please?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

pennycat said:


> View attachment 475055


Thanks.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I just looked at flight radar and there are about 4 US planes there can they not take the doggies


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

popcornsmum said:


> I just looked at flight radar and there are about 4 US planes there can they not take the doggies


And kitties. There are cats with them too


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

pennycat said:


> And kitties. There are cats with them too


Oh no I didn't realise that omg they need rescuing. I've been retweeting them to everyone.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This was posted on Twitter 5 hours a go. I understand from other tweets that the plane has left but with none of his staff/ 


Ministry of Defence Press Office
@DefenceHQPress
·
5h
Pen Farthing and his pets were assisted through the system at Kabul airport by the UK Armed Forces. They are currently being supported while he awaits transportation.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> This was posted on Twitter 5 hours a go. I understand from other tweets that the plane has left but with none of his staff/
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defence Press Office
> ...


Apparently they are going to try and help his staff. I really hope they do.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> Apparently they are going to try and help his staff. I really hope they do.


Praying they do! There have been photos of them on Twitter with the animals, they are so kind and caring.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't sleep so I keep refreshing twitter and the news pages checking for updates on Pen and animals


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> I can't sleep so I keep refreshing twitter and the news pages checking for updates on Pen and animals


Yes, me too, can't see anything concrete that shows the cats have actually left the airport. It's like Chinese whispers :Arghh.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> I just looked at flight radar and there are about 4 US planes there can they not take the doggies


One per lap would be good.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

TriTri said:


> Yes, me too, can't see anything concrete that shows the cats have actually left the airport. It's like Chinese whispers :Arghh.


I know that's what I've been trying to check too. :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I've just read another charities cats are outside the airport but dogs are inside  i wish I could help them  it's just awful reading all this and not being able to do anything other than retweet and pray to God the animals are saved.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

popcornsmum said:


> I've just read another charities cats are outside the airport but dogs are inside  i wish I could help them  it's just awful reading all this and not being able to do anything other than retweet and pray to God the animals are saved.


If that's Kabul small animal rescue they got the cats into the airport, but I don't know if they've been able to fly out


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

pennycat said:


> If that's Kabul small animal rescue they got the cats into the airport, but I don't know if they've been able to fly out
> 
> View attachment 475058


I think it was another one maybe.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

popcornsmum said:


> I think it was another one maybe.


Oh no


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

This morning's news says that Pen Farthing and all his cats and dogs are now on a plane flying to Tashkent, before later returning to Britain. 
He was helped by soldiers to unpack tons of food and water for them, as well as industrial paper towels and 20 bottles of disinfectant!
Poor things must be feeling stressed after so long in crates, but it's good to know they've escaped Kabul now and that he has been able to keep them fed,, watered and clean.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> This morning's news says that Pen Farthing and all his cats and dogs are now on a plane flying to Tashkent, before later returning to Britain.
> He was helped by soldiers to unpack tons of food and water for them, as well as industrial paper towels and 20 bottles of disinfectant!
> Poor things must be feeling stressed after so long in crates, but it's good to know they've escaped Kabul now and that he has been able to keep them fed,, watered and clean.


Thank you for the update @Treaclesmum. Wonderful news :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This article in the Metro seems to explain what has happened..........https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/28/nowz...f-behind-as-he-escapes-with-animals-15167441/


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

buffie said:


> This article in the Metro seems to explain what has happened..........https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/28/nowz...f-behind-as-he-escapes-with-animals-15167441/


Why does it only mention dogs? Were the cats not with him? 
"So, he went back to the compound to ensure everyone was safe and to discuss with them what to do. They decided he should go to the airport again with the dogs.

'He was devastated to leave his staff but knew that by removing both the dogs and himself he would remove two big risk factors.'"


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he said originally that he had about 180 animals in total, about half dogs, half cats, so if he's got 150 out then I am profoundly hoping this means cats as well. To be honest I don't think I'm going to believe anything till I see another video post from Pen himself, but obv at the moment he's got more important things to do!

8n the meantime I feel all I can do is to keep the tweeting going re the small animal rescue and Pen's staff.

So grateful to @Charity for raising this as a thread on this forum.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...le-escape-Kabul-animals-not-former-staff.html

Have a gander at the above which says 94 dogs and 79 cats are on the plane.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pennycat said:


> *Why does it only mention dogs? Were the cats not with him*?
> "So, he went back to the compound to ensure everyone was safe and to discuss with them what to do. They decided he should go to the airport again with the dogs.
> 
> 'He was devastated to leave his staff but knew that by removing both the dogs and himself he would remove two big risk factors.'"


The first line in the article mentions both dogs and cats so I assume they are all out together.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No wonder they need 20 bottles of disinfectant and all those paper towels! I wish I could go and physically help them when they land.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Emmasian said:


> No wonder they need 20 bottles of disinfectant and all those paper towels! I wish I could go and physically help them when they land.


Me too  and rehome some!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Erm so maybe they're still there?!?! Or is it a case of the daily fail!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...le-escape-Kabul-animals-not-former-staff.html


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Erm so maybe they're still there?!?! Or is it a case of the daily fail!!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...le-escape-Kabul-animals-not-former-staff.html


Definitely Daily Fail @popcornsmum.

There's a lot of conflicting information in this article, its awful journalism. It says the animals were loaded on the plane last night, I can't imagine they would allow the plane to sit on the tarmac for hours, they want them away as soon as they can. The heading doesn't fit at all with what's in the article.

_A charter plane to fly former Royal Marine turned animal rescuer Pen Farthing out of Afghanistan will land in Kabul in the next few hours, reports say _
_
The 57-year-old will later catch a flight back to Britain where he has won legions of fans for holding the government to account over the crisis.
_
yet

_Mr Farthing flew out of Afghanistan for Tashkent in Uzbekistan with 94 dogs and 79 cats on a private jet and will later return to Britain. _

which is it? Think we'll ignore this one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rona said:


> They did alongside many other countries earlier in the week. Biden is not listening
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/24/world-leaders-prepare-for-emergency-g7-meeting-on-afghanistan.html





popcornsmum said:


> I just looked at flight radar and there are about 4 US planes there can they not take the doggies


One flight to Tashkent then another to the UK?

If these are Globemasters etc. e.g. military planes they don't have a cargo hole - the entire fuselage is one huge hold and the people have been sitting on


Charity said:


> Definitely Daily Fail @popcornsmum.
> 
> There's a lot of conflicting information in this article, its awful journalism. It says the animals were loaded on the plane last night, I can't imagine they would allow the plane to sit on the tarmac for hours, they want them away as soon as they can. The heading doesn't fit at all with what's in the article.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

pennycat said:


> Why does it only mention dogs? Were the cats not with him?
> "So, he went back to the compound to ensure everyone was safe and to discuss with them what to do. They decided he should go to the airport again with the dogs.
> 
> 'He was devastated to leave his staff but knew that by removing both the dogs and himself he would remove two big risk factors.'"


 I wonder if the rescue of the dogs is seen as more necessary as I know some branches of the Muslim faith view dogs as impure. I may just be making a wild assumption though, and it is just bad reporting.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I wonder if the rescue of the dogs is seen as more necessary as I know some branches of the Muslim faith view dogs as impure. I may just be making a wild assumption though, and it is just bad reporting.


The situation seems to be complicated and confused so unclear news reports are probably to be expected


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I did read that under Taliban rules, Afghans are not even allowed to touch dogs so there is no hope of anyone caring for them. They are used in dog fights. Sadly, 25 of the more feral of Pen's dogs were put back out on the streets so presumably this is what is likely to happen to them. They don't feel the same about cats though their lives aren't a lot better.

The Kabul Animal Rescue said people were coming to them in droves this week dropping off their pets as they tried to escape to the airport.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> Definitely Daily Fail @popcornsmum.
> 
> There's a lot of conflicting information in this article, its awful journalism. It says the animals were loaded on the plane last night, I can't imagine they would allow the plane to sit on the tarmac for hours, they want them away as soon as they can. The heading doesn't fit at all with what's in the article.
> 
> ...


Yep I tend to ignore this paper most of the time anyway!



Charity said:


> I did read that under Taliban rules, Afghans are not even allowed to touch dogs so there is no hope of anyone caring for them. They are used in dog fights. Sadly, 25 of the more feral of Pen's dogs were put back out on the streets so presumably this is what is likely to happen to them. They don't feel the same about cats though their lives aren't a lot better.
> 
> The Kabul Animal Rescue said people were coming to them in droves this week dropping off their pets as they tried to escape to the airport.


I use to work at an airport and when the sniffer dogs were doing their job along a queue for a flight to Egypt or the Middle East many of the passengers would shriek and move away from the dogs or get angry that the dogs were sniffing them and start having a go at the dog handlers. Some people see dogs as dirty.  So yeah I felt strongly for those dogs and cats that they needed rescuing.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish we could get some firm information about whether he's actually left or not. Some papers are saying he's still there and will be the last to go, even after the Embassy staff. Others appear to say he's already left.

There's quite a lot of controversy in papers about him taking out animals when people are left behind, despite the fact its a private venture by his own charity and supporters. I've read some horrible comments. I think he's had too much media coverage which hasn't helped.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I wish we could get some firm information about whether he's actually left or not. Some papers are saying he's still there and will be the last to go, even after the Embassy staff. Others appear to say he's already left.
> 
> There's quite a lot of controversy in papers about him taking out animals when people are left behind, despite the fact its a private venture by his own charity and supporters. I've read some horrible comments. I think he's had too much media coverage which hasn't helped.


I agree! And I think the people making the horrible comments are stupid and not reading the true facts that he has a chartered plane, paid for by donations and the animals are in the hold not allocated a seat each! This guy has risked his life to save all these fur babies. Not sure how many of those slating him have done the same.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> I wish we could get some firm information about whether he's actually left or not. Some papers are saying he's still there and will be the last to go, even after the Embassy staff. Others appear to say he's already left.
> 
> There's quite a lot of controversy in papers about him taking out animals when people are left behind, despite the fact its a private venture by his own charity and supporters. I've read some horrible comments. I think he's had too much media coverage which hasn't helped.


Exactly my thoughts. 'Looking forward to the watching the news tonight, but I'm still doubting they've actually left yet.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just read that his plane landed about 3/4 hour ago in Kabul and it will take a while to get the animals loaded as he appears to be probably the last person left now everyone else has gone, there are no marines to help. When they get to the UK, all the animals have to go into four months quarantine.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Just read that his plane landed about 3/4 hour ago in Kabul and it will take a while to get the animals loaded as he appears to be probably the last person left now everyone else has gone, there are no marines to help. When they get to the UK, all the animals have to go into four months quarantine.


That sounds likely . He must be exhausted. I hope he has some help from somewhere. Four months sounds excessive. Let's hope he makes a very quick and safe exit…. Pleeeeeeease. :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think we're all exhausted just with the waiting. Those animals have been at that airport for the second time in that heat for absolutely hours, I first thought they had left last night from yesterday's information. I just want them to get up and away from that area.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paws crossed all goes well


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> I think we're all exhausted just with the waiting. Those animals have been at that airport for the second time in that heat for absolutely hours, I first thought they had left last night from yesterday's information. I just want them to get up and away from that area.


Quite. It's not safe there. 'Seems naming and shaming someone only got him so far :Arghh but if they get here it would have been worth it .


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am keeping my fingers crossed they get out of there and the other rescue with all the cats and dogs does too. They have been offered a plane so let's pray they too can get out safely. I have never felt so nervous. Except when my ex was a soldier in Afghanistan 11 yrs ago.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Untrusting of the Government as I am, I'm wondering if they've left him until last as they are now defending themselves by saying he and the animals haven't interfered with the evacuation as their planes had all left by 1.00 p.m. their time.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> I agree! And I think the people making the horrible comments are stupid and not reading the true facts that he has a chartered plane, paid for by donations and the animals are in the hold not allocated a seat each! This guy has risked his life to save all these fur babies. Not sure how many of those slating him have done the same.


It seems from MOD tweets that they are trying to smear the #OperationArk campaign for some reason, and people who haven't been on board with the entire story are taking them at face value. How comments such as "Pen Farthing is not a nice man and we will all see this when he gets to Britain" can be construed as constructive or even appropriate baffles me. Maybe he isn't nice, who knows, but I can only judge him on his actions that smack of loyalty, compassion and resourcefulness, which I approve of wholeheartedly.

I can almost see the spin doctors barking (or meowing) up this tree to detract from the government's shameful handling of this crisis. The extraction date was set in Trump's time which is why the Taliban moved when they did. The French started getting their guys out in early May so there's no excuse for leaving it till the 11th hour.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know several days ago, especially when his wife went missing trying to get to the airport, he was ranting and raving in his videos at Boris and especially Joe Biden and really letting rip. It was obvious he was very worried, stressed and bearing the heavy burden of keeping his staff and animals safe plus the frustration of not getting his visas etc and the ability to get his plane. We'd all probably be like that in those circumstances but I don't think it endeared him to people, especially Ben Wallace. I agree it has all been too slow and they, especially, could have got the interpreters etc. out long ago.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I didn't know his wife had gone missing, he must have been frantic. The first livestream I saw was when he was telling us to lay off Boris because he'd granted Visas to all the shelter staff. I daresay if Carrie had gone missing, knowing what the Taliban can do to women, Boris would have blown a gasket too. There was a poor bloke in London on the news this morning desperately waiting for a call to say his family were OK as his elderly mother had got beaten up by the Taliban when trying to get through a roadblock. Just so awful.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

The comments on Twitter are awful. I can't keep my mouth shut so have gone on a tirade at folk!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just gone and watched the video streams where he was going off his head when he didn't know where his wife was and think it was a real and understandable reaction. If the MOD are basing their "not a nice man" comments on those clips then they are crazy.

Agree @popcornsmum Twitter is a blazing bonfire at the moment and I'm trying to keep off it for half an hour or I'll start headbutting things.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2021)

I agree, it is a distraction. They stopped letting people into the airport early and only those already in were given places on planes.
They are trying to make it out Farthing, prevented people from leaving, to cover for their own incompetence in planning for evacuation.

There is no reason Tugendhat, could not have helped facilitate his interpreters and interpreters families departure, months ago. Instead he is claiming animals were given priority over people he knows. Well why didn't he help them? 

Farthing organized his shelters evacuation. 

I see information a car was transported out of Kabul. I think most of us have seen photos of planes with barely any people on them.
Then other planes packed full with people who just scrambled on. 
Basically a shambles but I blame those in government who delayed and left the mess to people on the ground. Not fair on the soldiers or people trying to evacuate who had permission.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If being committed , caring , passionate and willing to fight for what matters to you makes Pen a bad person then we need more folks like him .
Most of those berating him would probably be found wanting on all counts 
Thankfully I don't do Twitter


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wrote a blazing reply on the Daily Mail article at Tugendhat the realised I couldn't remember my password to send it...damn!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I wrote a blazing reply on the Daily Mail article at Tugendhat the realised I couldn't remember my password to send it...damn!


Set up a new email account! Lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Set up a new email account! Lol


I'm not sure I want to read it again after today

This is interesting from a legal beagle

Animal Welfare and Justice: The Flaws in the Reasoning Around the Afghanistan Evacuation


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just read this in the Daily Telegraph, hope its accurate

*Mr Farthing, 52, left the airport with the animals from his sanctuary on a private charter flight, sponsored by the Ministry of Defence, at around 4.30pm on Saturday.
*

Seems there is quite a 'war' going on between Pen and the Ministry of Defence (taken from the newspaper)

_....However he said that he was "devastated" after he was forced by airport officials to leave behind his Afghan staff.

He is understood to have left a message for Peter Quentin, a special adviser to Ben Wallace and a former Conservative parliamentary candidate, earlier in the week.

A defence source said: "The message Pen Farthing left for Ben Wallace's spad the other night was threatening in the extreme.

Mr Farthing is said to have told Mr Quentin, who served in the Army in Afghanistan: "I am going to destroy you". Sources said that Mr Farthing also saiwords to the effect of "you're going to be on the front page of every newspaper" and "e only thing people are going to be talking about is you".

Defence sources said the "sideshow" had left Mr Quentin and other Ministry of Defence figures with less time to focus on the wider evacuation.

Mr Quentin is said to be "worried it's ruined his chances of becoming an MP." In 2019, he stood as a parliamentary candidate for the Conservative Party in Camberwell.

Tensions had escalated on Friday when Mr Wallace complained that some of Mr Farthing's more militant supporters had "taken up too much time" of senior commanders.

In a series of increasingly personal comments, one minister claimed Paul "Pen" Farthing was "truly odious", adding how those battling to coordinate the exodus from Kabul were "fed up to the teeth with him".

Much of the anger focused on how Mr Farthing had appeared determined not to leave without his 173 animals cared for by his Nowzad charity.

Although visas were granted for his 24 staff and their dependents, Mr Farthing refused to leave Kabul without the animals.

A UK Defence source said the former soldier's plane arrived "in the nick of time" making Mr Farthing "the last British civilian" to leave the Taliban-controlled city.

Pen Farthing, founder of animal rescue charity Nowzad, who has pleaded to the British government to withdraw his staff from Kabul. However, the source was clearly irritated that soldiers were tending to Mr Farthing's animals.

"There will be paratroopers for whom the last thing they do before leaving themselves is putting Pen Farthing's cats and dogs on a plane," he said.

A minister said: "Pen Farthing is a truly odious man. He has dragged officials' names into the public domain and subjected them to abuse.

"For everyone consumed by this humanitarian crisis - soldiers, officials, everyone - we are fed up to the teeth of him.

"It's exasperating that he has been feted, when he is the most unpleasant individual, odious."

Tom Tugendhat, chair of the Foreign Affairs Committee, told LBC Radio: "The difficulty is getting people into and out of the airport. We've just used a lot of troops to get in 200 dogs, meanwhile my interpreter's family is likely to be killed.

"As one interpreter asked me a few days ago, 'Why is my five year old worth less than a dog?' I didn't have an answer."

Dominic Dyer, a close friend of Mr Farthing, admitted that the voicemail had been "heated", but said it was sent in order to raise genuine operational concerns around the evacuation of Britons from Kabul.

He said the briefings against the former soldier were an attempt to deflect away the Government's "botched" withdrawal and evacuation from Afghanistan.

"Pen Farthing, who was risking his life in Kabul to get his people and animals to Britain, was completely justified in holding Mr Quentin to account for his actions," he told The Sunday Telegraph.

"I think it's time Ben Wallace came clean on how this advisor attempted to delay flight authorisation for Operation Ark into Kabul"

"I believe he was instrumental in seeking to undermine support for Operation Ark across Whitehall despite this being a privately funded humanitarian mission with huge public & political support."_


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I'm not sure I want to read it again after today
> 
> This is interesting from a legal beagle
> 
> Animal Welfare and Justice: The Flaws in the Reasoning Around the Afghanistan Evacuation


Urgh bloody government but in happy news Pen and animals are safe according to their FB page!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Now we just have to hope the Kabul Rescue are also able to get out


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> Now we just have to hope the Kabul Rescue are also able to get out


I am hoping so!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> The comments on Twitter are awful. I can't keep my mouth shut so have gone on a tirade at folk!


he is trending. He gets a lot of support though.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Charity said:


> I wrote a blazing reply on the Daily Mail article at Tugendhat the realised I couldn't remember my password to send it...damn!


Tugendhat ! 
There is a whole page article by Rebecca hardy in the mail today. She interviewed his wife who is overjoyed that her husband and animals could be on his way home.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> Now we just have to hope the Kabul Rescue are also able to get out


They are still there :Arghh


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

It's disgraceful that the Kabul Rescue are still there all because of paperwork. Literally this woman needs a bit of paper signed to allow her plane to land. Wtf is wrong with these governments!?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

"Odious"?? Got under your skin then did he, you smarmy, jumped up, incompetent prat? Half truths smoke and mirrors, you will make a wonderful MP, don't worry.

Apparently they also described Pen's supporters as a "bunch of Twitter Grannies". I am thinking of getting a T Shirt designed featuring this logo.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A reminder of how it all started. Now tell me this man is odious.

CNN Heroes Tribute: Pen Farthing - YouTube


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charity said:


> A reminder of how it all started. Now tell me this man is odious.
> 
> CNN Heroes Tribute: Pen Farthing - YouTube


I think this is a man who can be charming & odious as it seems fit to him. Incidentally he & the animals seem to have vanished without trace. Google can't find mention of his flight from Kabul having landed.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Dominic dyer said on Twitter the flight is coming into land at Heathrow. !


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just as I post there is no news, it appears - this article is 7 minutes old as I type at 11:05:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-58370218


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant ! Such a relief.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think the level of aggression was a bit out of order in the message he left. I get that he was frustrated, but it was the US changes, not the UK's that made them have to leave the airport when the original privately chartered flight could have picked them up.

And I also understand Ben Wallace saying that time has been taken up dealing with this, that really shouldn't have been.

And the upshot is basically exactly the same position he could have been in weeks ago - animals safe but not staff.

I dunno, I'm a bit conflicted on how this has finally played out to be honest.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think this is a man who can be charming & odious as it seems fit to him. Incidentally he & the animals seem to have vanished without trace. Google can't find mention of his flight from Kabul having landed.


Private charter flights often don't show up online. 
Animals are in quarantine at LHR and he has flown to Norway to meet his wife.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know why he thinks he's more important than anyone else.

I cannot imagine how frightened everyone is, but to cause all this furore at such a time, just doesn't sit right with me. 

Isn't he ex forces, he must have known he didn't have the full picture and therefore could not be judge on the whole operation 

I also find it odd that when he's supposedly safe, he doesn't care about the people around the world who have been worked into a frenzy over this.

Yes his aims are very worthy, even heroic but his method not so good.
None of us know how we would react in a situation like this and I hope to goodness we never find out.

My thought's are with those poor people left behind, not one man who's apparently now safe


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

We don't know the full story as we only see what the media show us and snippets of social media posted. I think we need to remember this man was under a huge amount of stress to try and save alot of animals and his team all infront of the entire world. He was stopped from bringing his team back.
Baring in mind he has previously served in the forces this recent bombing by the TB probably brought back memories for him as everyone I know who has served in Afghanistan has some sort of ptsd from it. I don't think Joe public are liable to give their judgements unless they have lived his life.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rona said:


> I don't know why he thinks he's more important than anyone else.
> 
> I cannot imagine how frightened everyone is, but to cause all this furore at such a time, just doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> ...


22 years in the army, not sure how much was in the Comandos. He might well have PTSD. But I feel he over-rated his Army connections. He's 52, if he joined at 18 he would have left at 40 - 12 years ago.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> We don't know the full story as we only see what the media show us and snippets of social media posted. I think we need to remember this man was under a huge amount of stress to try and save alot of animals and his team all infront of the entire world. He was stopped from bringing his team back.
> Baring in mind he has previously served in the forces this recent bombing by the TB probably brought back memories for him as everyone I know who has served in Afghanistan has some sort of ptsd from it. I don't think Joe public are liable to give their judgements unless they have lived his life.


I quite agree


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

In a couple of days this will be yesterday's news I expect. There are a lot of accusations in the papers at various members of the Government for their handling of things overall so this will no doubt take back seat until he returns to the UK.

This is the latest stupid headline

*Pen Farthing lands at Heathrow with his dogs and cats on a private charter plane from Kabul before 'jetting to Oslo to reunite with his wife' - but the animals 'could be destroyed if they're riddled with disease'*


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

He must have been at the end of his tether . I'm glad he made a fuss, its the only way of getting anywhere.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anybody know what’s happening with the American charity? Kabul small animal rescue? Only mention of the dogs getting on a plane - nothing about the cats


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> He must have been at the end of his tether . I'm glad he made a fuss, its the only way of getting anywhere.


I think he had every right to "make a fuss" it must have been terrifying, and still is for his staff. It's the hysteria that it's whipped up elsewhere with absolutely no knowledge at all, that I feel is distasteful. Including on this forum!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431961743664766977
Tweet from vet Ian McGill to say they have all been examined and are healthy. Given they were being cared for by a team of vets and nurses at NOWZAD, I thought it unlikely they were riddled with disease.

Don't know re KSAR though have been tweeting about it. Really hope they have got on a plane.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Latest #OperationHercules tweet is that they most likely have a plane (at the third go) leaving tonight but only mentions dogs. Absolutely loads of tweets asking about the staff and the cats, and conflicting answers from lots of different posters. Guess we won't know till they leave, and I hope to goodness they do this time.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Latest #OperationHercules tweet is that they most likely have a plane (at the third go) leaving tonight but only mentions dogs. Absolutely loads of tweets asking about the staff and the cats, and conflicting answers from lots of different posters. Guess we won't know till they leave, and I hope to goodness they do this time.


They've deleted the tweet saying that the cats got through


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It says 150 dogs and cats got through


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Treaclesmum said:


> It says 150 dogs and cats got through


That was for nowzad. No mention of the cats re Kabul small animal rescue.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I dunno, I'm a bit conflicted on how this has finally played out to be honest.


To be honest I too feel conflicted. I was all for him and the staff to get out of the situation, however I could also see that they shouldn't be shown favour when there are many hundreds of desperate and very frightened people out there that need to be brought out. All in all the whole evacuation seems to have been a mess but at the end of the day we, the public, don't know the half of what goes on, or why certain decisions are made. Ignorance is bliss so they say .....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was hoping Kabul Rescue would be as fortunate as NOWZAD but it seems not. It's great though that they are getting the dogs out as their fate would have been awful. Very sad for the cats though. :Arghh


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder what happened  an earlier post said all the cats had got into the airport 

hopefully the cats are more likely to be ok if left behind than the dogs though

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_and_cats


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It's all very confused with mixed reports coming out ranging from exactly which animals have been saved and how many. The vet on board the flight has tweeted that there are around 60 cats on the flight but until photos are shown of the cats I don't know what to think. 
My fingers are firmly crossed for the rest of the Afghan people who need evacuating.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> I was hoping Kabul Rescue would be as fortunate as NOWZAD but it seems not. It's great though that they are getting the dogs out as their fate would have been awful. Very sad for the cats though. :Arghh


Nooooooooo they have 2 ginger and white cats  amongst others..I was so praying for a miracle for them. Those poor poor cats.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> It's all very confused with mixed reports coming out ranging from exactly which animals have been saved and how many. The vet on board the flight has tweeted that there are around 60 cats on the flight but until photos are shown of the cats I don't know what to think.
> My fingers are firmly crossed for the rest of the Afghan people who need evacuating.


Yes, its been a very confusing day trying to find information and reading different reports which don't say the same thing.

Someone put this message on Twitter 45 minutes ago. Nine of their staff have got on the flight as well but not all.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Why couldn’t the cats go on the same flight?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Charity said:


> Yes, its been a very confusing day trying to find information and reading different reports which don't say the same thing.
> 
> Someone put this message on Twitter 45 minutes ago. Nine of their staff have got on the flight as well but not all.
> 
> View attachment 475164


Is this a different rescue from the one Pen ran? The vet said Pen got the cats out, but I've seen no photos of them, only of dogs.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Tigermoon said:


> Is this a different rescue from the one Pen ran? The vet said Pen got the cats out, but I've seen no photos of them, only of dogs.


Yes this is an American rescue


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Is this a different rescue from the one Pen ran? The vet said Pen got the cats out, but I've seen no photos of them, only of dogs.


Yes pens animals cats and dogs are all in quarantine in UK. 
This is the Kabul Small Animal Rescue which has about 50 cats and kittens and i dont know how many dogs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think she was hoping to bring out about 250 animals in total. 50 of them are service dogs.

How can people think its OK to leave dogs behind to an awful fate when they are one of the few things which bring comfort to soldiers like this and vice versa.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This will cheer us all up a bit. These are photos of dogs who were being transported to the quarantine facilities with the help of Wales Ape And Monkey Sanctuary and Lozzas Lurcher Rescue. They look in good condition.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

I messaged KSAR about the cats and got this message. So they're safe… for now. Doesn't sound like they're on the flight though


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

For the cat lovers on this cat chat thread:
From Nowzad's Facebook page an hour ago:


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Charity Thanks for the photos. I want the Pom!

The photo of the soldier and dog , so moving.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good and bad news for *Kabul Small Animal Rescue* this morning. Things didn't go as planned regarding their flight which should have gone last night so they are still at the airport. Apparently things are in chaos with planes not being allowed to go as planned, problems with the Government etc. Veteran Sheepdogs of America have come to their rescue who have a plane on the ground taking their own dogs out and have offered to take KSAR's military working dogs who are most at risk. This will leave their other dogs still waiting and hoping. 

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://twitter.com/TommyAmenta/status/1432176284969443335?s=19&fbclid=IwAR27hIMTHY7XR0PbFhg1W9LTTqkuRESHcmEmF4hrIS6V5-S_CsodLXO75Tg&h=AT1sgJKbk_62I0tVdI7TNz7ROwCzzM0MA90QqlRSYE5roo8nHnud799FTnEI1hatLiIyirdMr1tDgePOEgtc2uayjvCmA5KQM32M8D2BeznA8ewR_Ffgj3hqJYHiMc_K5mKx9H4b2S0eRqd4Hx4N&__tn__=-UK-R&c[0]=AT3qWtp1lO6Sr6WyuCKI_Kz8yO6Gkk-6rcyG3Zt_n-dQavF02urigoWzS_KxzcNFNxRodRCXh-TuixplcO08VWHbWxwABPKuTBRzLj0HBR9TNg4CE-g1tHB5S1wOUfRP5P7nh7kwXi8an_U6MFwZzrzEwx6AShZ9_-7kSSB97e5qsA


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Good and bad news for *Kabul Small Animal Rescue* this morning. Things didn't go as planned regarding their flight which should have gone last night so they are still at the airport. Apparently things are in chaos with planes not being allowed to go as planned, problems with the Government etc. Veteran Sheepdogs of America have come to their rescue who have a plane on the ground taking their own dogs out and have offered to take KSAR's military working dogs who are most at risk. This will leave their other dogs still waiting and hoping.
> 
> https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://twitter.com/TommyAmenta/status/1432176284969443335?s=19&fbclid=IwAR27hIMTHY7XR0PbFhg1W9LTTqkuRESHcmEmF4hrIS6V5-S_CsodLXO75Tg&h=AT1sgJKbk_62I0tVdI7TNz7ROwCzzM0MA90QqlRSYE5roo8nHnud799FTnEI1hatLiIyirdMr1tDgePOEgtc2uayjvCmA5KQM32M8D2BeznA8ewR_Ffgj3hqJYHiMc_K5mKx9H4b2S0eRqd4Hx4N&__tn__=-UK-R&c[0]=AT3qWtp1lO6Sr6WyuCKI_Kz8yO6Gkk-6rcyG3Zt_n-dQavF02urigoWzS_KxzcNFNxRodRCXh-TuixplcO08VWHbWxwABPKuTBRzLj0HBR9TNg4CE-g1tHB5S1wOUfRP5P7nh7kwXi8an_U6MFwZzrzEwx6AShZ9_-7kSSB97e5qsA


Thank you for continuing to keep us updated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

.....a big thank you from me too


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2021)

There is a photo of a car being evacuated on a plane in the NOWZAD thread in dog chat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just read in The Sun newspaper, not sure how true this is, that five cats died due to the trauma of the bombing and tear gas. 

Edit: Should have said talking about the NOWZAD cats. 

There's more bad press this morning. Pen has apologised on TV for his behaviour when talking to the Government official and says that the MOD didn't officially help him get through though the soldiers voluntarily did. This then brings in more military bigwigs saying that they've had to waste time helping him and being distracted when they should have been helping people. 

I wish they would all just give it a rest now.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Link to interview with Pen on Good Morning Britain this morning


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Emmasian said:


> Link to interview with Pen on Good Morning Britain this morning


Thanks for the link , I watched it earlier having been told by my daughter about it . I was trying to find a way to post a link but couldn't


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't know how many people are aware there is a zoo in Kabul. Back in 2001 they suffered terribly during the conflict. Lets hope things will be somewhat better for them this time.

Kabul Zoo (Afghanistan) | Asia for Animals


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

So sad, five nowzad cats didn't make it 

so relieved the majority of them are ok though

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...m_campaign=sharebar&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

A sad update from KSAR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432409147291672576
They were forced to release the dogs onto the streets 

the cats are at least all safe in kabul - well, safe for now 

Edit - they seem to have deleted the post, not sure why. I hope it's because they've had some last minute good news…


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2021)

Very sad for the Kabul Small Animal Rescue


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@pennycat, is this the one you tried to put on? So very sad when they, like NOWZAD, had everything organised.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Charity said:


> @pennycat, is this the one you tried to put on? So very sad when they, like NOWZAD, had everything organised. Glad NOWZAD have taken their cats though.
> 
> View attachment 475228


Yea that was it, thanks


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

KSAR have deleted the original tweet with that info on and people are saying it's because it's got too much specific info in it and could pose a risk. As such I'm wondering if we should remove it for the same reasons (though I'm glad it was shared initially).

My heart breaks for them. Just shows the magnitude of what Pen achieved.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes - was thinking that. It says where the cats (and presumably staff) are


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've taken it off but I saw it on another website.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The evacuation may have finished as far as the West are concerned but the fight goes on for thousands of people and those trying to get animals out. Here's an update from the SPCA regarding Kabul Small Animal Rescue.

Urgent Update and Action Plan from Charlotte & Kabul Small Animal Rescue (KSAR) - SPCA International


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Charity said:


> The evacuation may have finished as far as the West are concerned but the fight goes on for thousands of people and those trying to get animals out. Here's an update from the SPCA regarding Kabul Small Animal Rescue.
> 
> Urgent Update and Action Plan from Charlotte & Kabul Small Animal Rescue (KSAR) - SPCA International


It breaks my heart for those poor animals. Why on earth couldn't they have just been put on the plane? I saw a Pakistan company offering to help them so have no clue why this couldn't happen? Awful situation.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

For goodness sake, I've just read this:
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/pen-farthing-watchdog-investigates-afghan-083000002.html


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

TriTri said:


> For goodness sake, I've just read this:
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/pen-farthing-watchdog-investigates-afghan-083000002.html


 It feels like they are out to get him .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

TriTri said:


> For goodness sake, I've just read this:
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/pen-farthing-watchdog-investigates-afghan-083000002.html


Yes, I read this as well. Don't know how much you can rely on what's in the papers but I suppose there may be questions about whether the money was actually for the welfare of the animals as per the charity terms and conditions, whereas it could be argued it shouldn't have been used to get the staff out or now be used to set them up in the UK etc. You'd think someone really had it in for Pen and NOWZAD wouldn't you? I really don't care whether my money is being used for the animals or the staff and I think he made it quite clear at the beginning when he was asking for help.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Yes, I read this as well. Don't know how much you can rely on what's in the papers but I suppose there may be questions about whether the money was actually for the welfare of the animals as per the charity terms and conditions, whereas it could be argued it shouldn't have been used to get the staff out or now be used to set them up in the UK etc. You'd think someone really had it in for Pen and NOWZAD wouldn't you? I really don't care whether my money is being used for the animals or the staff and I think he made it quite clear at the beginning when he was asking for help.


Those were my thoughts. I thought I read that he had homes for most or all of the animals he bought back anyway. If "they" who have it in for him and feel they need this enquiry, we're to ask the people that donated their money to the charity, if they were ok with all his decisions, I'm sure they would say absolutely and thank you very much Pen for taking on the mammoth task. I hope this nightmare doesn't drag on for him.


----------

